
Show HN: Regexp Crash Course - reuven
https://RegexpCrashCourse.com/
======
maps7
I would prefer it not in a per email basis but I've signed up regardless. High
probability of eventually marking these emails as spam but I might learn
something before that!

~~~
coolgeek
> High probability of eventually marking these emails as spam

Assuming that they provide an unsubscribe link, why is this your default mode
of thinking about this?

They're providing a service, which you opted into. This kind of reaction is
incredibly hostile.

~~~
maps7
I'll let gmail unsubscribe if it pops up as an option but I get so, so many
emails it is unusable unless I use the mark as spam method

~~~
reuven
100% of my automated messages have unsubscribe links at the bottom. I'd like
to think that each message provides value, but if not... inbox n-1 is just a
click away...

